# I like the smell of your hair



## aquasnake

Hi all,

I'm visiting my girlfriend in Prague soon and she challenged me to learn a Czech phrase that has at least 5 words. So I thought I'd learn a compliment.

For example, (...) "I like the smell of your hair" haha 

What are these phrases in Czech and do you know any other flattering ones?

Look forward to hearing them 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babuu

Here we go! 

(...) 2) Tvé vlasy moc pěkně voní


----------



## bibax

Keratin does not smell. I suggest another sentence:

I like the smell of your anti-dandruff shampoo.

Líbí se mi vůně tvého šamponu proti lupům.
Mám rád vůni tvého šamponu proti lupům.
Tvůj šampon proti lupům hezky voní.


----------



## francisgranada

For the beginning, isn't it enough to say "Líbí se mi tvé vlasy"? (exactly 5 words)

"Líbí se mi vůně tvého šamponu proti lupům" can be also embarassing ... What if she doesn't have any "lupy" or she doesn't use any shampoo at all (hipothetically speaking ...)?


----------

